# Opinions on a boy name we are considering..



## CassyLove

What do y'all think about the name Jaxton Bentley..? I didn't wanna go with the Jackson/Jaxson/Jaxcen..Wanted something different, but still cute at the same time. All opinions welcome, positive or negative..I won't be offended! Lol. I love the name Jax for some reason..We are struggling with boy names so bad, the girl names just came so easy for us..There are no Jaxton's or Bentley's where I live, so it's not popular or overused here..But I know the Bentley thing has really taken off in other places as of lately..

Love it?..Hate it?..Or maybe it could grow on you?


----------



## MissBabyFace

I personally think it's a very unique and lovely name, your right it does sound cute but not TOO cute where it wouldn't suit a teenager, man and older man (for when he grows up).

Bentley does seem to be quite a popular name recently but having it as a middle name doesn't affect it, Jaxton would be the obvious name that would get notice and why shouldn't it, it's a nice name. x


----------



## SuperKat

I love the nickname Jax as well. I am undecided on Jaxton..I can't decide it I like it or not- I am leaning towards liking it though which makes me think it would quickly grow on me. I've never heard the name before. i think it sounds great with the middle name too!


----------



## MrsBurton09

I like Bentley but the spelling of Jaxton throws me off alittle.. Are you wanting it to sound like Jaxon bc if so the ton part throws me off I think when he goes to school he may have others call him Jax--ton possible for kids to make fun of. Idk though I just think about how cruel kids are now adays and wouldnt want to set my child up for being made fun of. 

Other than the spelling its super cute. Hope No offense..you said positive or negative.


----------



## CassyLove

No offense taken at all! I don't want it to sound like Jackson, so I was trying to get away from all that and give it something different without that s sound at the end..


----------



## MrsBurton09

CassyLove said:


> No offense taken at all! I don't want it to sound like Jackson, so I was trying to get away from all that and give it something different without that s sound at the end..

So you are wanting it to sound the way its spelled with ton at the end...I think it could grow on me but its just throwing it off a little I don't know maybe I need to be a little more open minded. I love the middle name but still iffy on the first. I don't like Jackson or Jaxon or anything like that at all but I am sure others don't like my names either. I didn't want to hurt your feelings but wanted to be honest.


----------



## MrsBurton09

ok the more I say Jaxton Bentley it is super cute..I am still iffy but its growing on me slowly lol.


----------



## AFatKindaThin

I love it! Very nice name imo x


----------



## xSarahM

It is gorgeous! But i, personally would spell it Jackson.


----------



## mumtwobe

I think Jax is the sort of nickname all boys would be happy to have.


----------



## Kim T

I love it :thumbup:... It's a lovely name.

The only thing is that a lot of people _may _say it as Jack-Son! So you may end up correcting people when it comes to pronunciation and spelling... But then that goes for most names these days so as long as you don't mind, then no big deal!

:flower:


----------



## Lara310809

I don't like the trend of "Jax...." names, and I don't like Bentley. Sorry; but honest opinions :flower: But if you like the name combination enough, then use it!


----------



## Nyn

I love the nn Jax :) and Jaxton is ok I think it would grow on me.


----------

